# الحمد لله اليوم نجحت في إمتحان pmp



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (7 يوليو 2011)

الحمد لله نجحت اليوم في إمتحان pmp

أحمد الله تعالي وأشكر فضله ونعمته
ثم أشكر الزملاء الأفاضل في منتدانا العامر 
أقول لكم جميعاً جزاكم الله خيراً على مساعداتكم والمعلومات التي شاركتم بها


----------



## zamalkawi (7 يوليو 2011)

مبروك


----------



## المهندس ميلاد (7 يوليو 2011)

الله يوفقك وإلى الأمام

لو تحكيلنا عن تجربتك مهندس محمد, يعني تشاركنا بخبرتك في الدراسة ومستوى الإمتحان


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (7 يوليو 2011)

Few tips

(Step 1) Review PMBOK, for all process, Input-Output-Tools & Techniques. Understanding these are real important then memorizing as in exam you will be given a situation to answer.

Step2) Solve as many questions as you can available in the different source.

Step 3) Practice simulation test before exam and then revisit PMBOK.

Good Luck to all aspirants​


----------



## المحتسب لله (7 يوليو 2011)

مبرووووووووووووووووك


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (7 يوليو 2011)

Recommendations For PMP Students

No.1. Take The Exam Before The Change: 

If you are currently studying for the PMP Exam then plan your studies in such a way that you can take the exam before 31 July 2011. The new exam comes into effect on 31 August 2011 and scheduling your exam one month before this date will give you 30 days to retake the exam in case you fail on your first attempt.


No.2. Use Study Materials From PMI Registered Education Providers (PMI R.E.P.):
PMI R.E.P.s are working hard to update their study materials to the new standard and PMI is supporting them in this effort. PMP students should not worry about the changes of the exam ******* at all. Instead, make sure to purchase study materials from a PMI R.E.P. and ask them to confirm that the materials which you have ordered are right for you based on your scheduled exam date. You need current materials if your exam is scheduled on or before 30 August 2011 and you need updated materials if your exam is on or after 31 August 2011.

No.3. Read The FAQ:
PMI has prepared a Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ) page. Reading it will help you to better understand what's coming.

No.4. Read PMI's Study Tips:
I recommend that you take a look at the PMP Study Tips Page that PMI prepared on their website.​


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (7 يوليو 2011)

The PMP Exam Changes On 31 August 2011. 
Every five to seven years, the Project Management Institute (PMI) performs a Role Delineation Study to determine authority ("the role"), responsibilities & duties of project managers today. The findings are then used to update the Project Management Professional (PMP) Exam. In this way, PMI ensures that the PMP Exam is a reflection of what project managers actually do in the field. If PMI didn't regularly go through this process adding new elements and removing old ones, then you would still be tested on outdated methods that were used in the 1980s when the first PMP exam was given.

PMI completed their latest study at the end of 2010. The findings will lead to an update in the PMP Exam on 31 August 2011. Let's look at what this means to you.

The PMBOK Guide Is Not Changing

First of all and most importantly: There is NO change to the PMBOK Guide. The PMP Exam is currently based on the PMBOK Guide 4th Edition. The 5th edition is scheduled for publication at the end of 2012. This means that the PMP Exam will continue to be largely based on the 4th edition until sometime in 2013. Therefore, everyone preparing for the PMP Exam can continue to do so using the PMBOK Guide 4th edition until 2013

The Exam Format Is Not Changing

The PMP Exam will continue to be a computer-based exam, and you have four hours to answer 200 multiple-choice questions
The Score Report is Not Changing

PMI stated "At this time, PMI does not anticipate any changes will be made to the PMP score report". This suggests that the way the passing score is determined will remain the same

The Eligibility Requirements Are Not Changing

The education and experience eligibility requirements for the PMP Exam will remain the same. Please read the eligibility section of the PMP Credential Handbook for the details

The Exam Changes on 31 August 2011. Period

The new exam will be rolled out on 31 August 2011 and the last day on which you can take the exam under the current specifications is on 30 August 2011. No exceptions

Professional & Social Responsibility Will Be Integrated

In the current exam format Professional and Social Responsibility is tested as a separate domain. The Role Delineation Study showed that Professional and Social Responsibility is integrated into all of the work of project management and cannot be seen as separate. The Code of Ethics and Professional Conduct should therefore be viewed and tested as an integrated part of a project manager's day-to-day work

For the new exam, students will have to understand the effects of Professional and Social Responsibility on their daily tasks. Exam questions will ask about ethical considerations during procurement, mix social responsibility with team management and test your application of professional responsibility in a written status report

Studying, understanding and living the Code of Ethics and Professional Conduct in your daily work as a project manager will have a much higher importance for the exam

The ******* Of Your Study Materials Will Change

PMI has communicated the detailed changes to the new exam to all Registered Education Providers (R.E.P.s). It is their responsibility to ensure that the ******* of their training materials is updated. As a student, you should not worry about this. You have a right to expect that your provider ensures that your training materials have the right ******* for the exam you are taking.​


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (7 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا وشكرا على مشاعركم النبيلة


----------



## يسرى191 (7 يوليو 2011)

الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك و الله لقد افرحتنا و اسعدتنا بهذا الخبر السعيد


----------



## ahmed.eltayeb (7 يوليو 2011)

الف مبروووووووووكـ شاركنا تجرتك حتي تعم الفائدة 
1/ ما مدي صعوبة اسئلة الإمتحان وهل يحتوي الإمتحان علي الكثير من الاسئلة الطويلة ؟
2/ علي اي المراجع اعتمدت في الاعداد للإمتحان بجانب الـ PMBOK 
3/ اذا استخدمت برنامج المحاكاة Pm fastrack ل ريتا هل كانت مسائل الإمتحان اكثر تعقدياً من مسائل البرنامج ؟

وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (7 يوليو 2011)

الف مليون مبروك وعقبالى


----------



## emofleh (7 يوليو 2011)

مبارك عليك هذا النجاح


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (7 يوليو 2011)

ahmed.eltayeb قال:


> الف مبروووووووووكـ شاركنا تجرتك حتي تعم الفائدة
> 1/ ما مدي صعوبة اسئلة الإمتحان وهل يحتوي الإمتحان علي الكثير من الاسئلة الطويلة ؟
> 
> الأسئلة كانت متدرجة منها المباشر جدا مثل أمثلة itto
> ...


 
ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## boushy (8 يوليو 2011)

*الف مليون ** مليون** مليون** مليون **مبروك*


----------



## smasem66 (8 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله....
اولا احب اشكل الاخ الكريم صاحب الموضوع مهندس محمد عبد الله الحسن

وكنت حابب استفتسر منه عن شويه نقاط يا ريت لو تساعدني فيها يا باشمهندس

اولا انا مهندس مدني مصري الجنسيه خريج جامعه اسكندريه دفعه 2007 واشتغلت سنه واحده في مصر في مكاتب استشارية في التصميم ومتابعة المشاريع 80% اعمال مكتبية على شوية اشراف موقع ومتابعه.....ولي الان 3 سنين باشتغل في السعودية في مجال الجيوتقنية والمواد وبعض التصميمات الخرسانية اعمال مكتبيه ايضا 80% او يزيد

ثانيا....عندي رغبه في تحويل مساري الى الاقسام الادارية ولم احدد بعض وجهتي لكن اعتقد انني ابحث عن التخطيط والمتابعه كبدايه للتدرج بعدها الى ادارة المشاريع وادارة المؤسسات

والاسئلة هي:
1- هل من المناسب ان انتقل للتخطيط بدون خبره طويله في اعمال الانشائات بالموقع
2- هل احتاج في تلك المرحله الى اجتياز بعض الاختبارات والشهادات الادارية مثل pmp وغيرها ام انه يفضل ان تكون بعد خبرات اكبر من ذلك
3- ما هي الشهادات الادارية الاخري في النواحي الادارية المرغوب فيها في سوق العمل
4- ما هي الادوات والدراسات الاخرى التي يمكن ان تساعدني للانتقال للمجالات الاداريه لا سيما التخطيط او العقود

وشكرا لك على كل حال واسف للاطالة


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (9 يوليو 2011)

أولا : جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الكلمات الرقيقة 
ثانياً : إسمح لي أنا أجيب على أسئلتك من وجهة رأي الشخصية وإن كان هنا في هذا المنتدي المتميز الكثيرون مما هم أقدر مني على ذلك وأكثر خبرة .



smasem66 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله....
> 
> والاسئلة هي:
> 1- هل من المناسب ان انتقل للتخطيط بدون خبره طويله في اعمال الانشائات بالموقع
> ...


----------



## smasem66 (9 يوليو 2011)

افهم من كلام حضرتك يا باشمهندس حسن انني لا يفضل ان ادخل الى مجال التخطيط والاداره الان اونه يتوجب علي ان اذهب الى مجال التنفيذ في الموقع لفتره مرحليه 
المشكله انني لي خبره جيده في التصميم والحصر ورسم الاوتوكاد واعداد برامج زمنيه بالبريمافيرا....وانا اعتبر نفسي محترف اعمال مكتبيه واجيد استخدام معظم الادوات الهندسية المكتبيه والكمبيوتر واللغة الانجليزيه

لكن خبرتي في الموقع قصيره جدا اقل من سنه كانت مشروع مبنى من ثلاث طوابق ولم اشارك في مرحلة التشطيب والتركيبات الكهربية والميكانيكيه.....واذا نزلت الان لسوق العمل للبحث عن مهنة مهندس موقع فسوف اتصادم بأبعتبار مهندس حديث التخرج بدون خبره ولن اتقاضى نصف ما اتقاضاه الان بخبرتي في مجال الاعمال المكتبيه والتقنية.......فهل احتاج حقا الى تضييع 4 سنوات اخرى من عمري في التنقل بين المواقع قبل الانتقال للاقسام الادارية والتخطيط


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (9 يوليو 2011)

إذا كان عندك خبرة بالتصميم والحصر والرسم فاعمل على تنمية خبراتك في المجال الذي تحبه وتجيده 
و ربنا يوفقك إن شاء الله


----------



## hmt241 (11 يوليو 2011)

هوه من شروط ال pmp ان لازم اكون متخصص فى اداره المشروعات( مهندس تخطيط ومتابعه) ولا اذا كنت مهندس مدنى وعندى خبره سنتين ..ممكن ان اخدها عادى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ... وشكرا


----------



## sgharib (13 يوليو 2011)

ألف مبروك


----------



## ahmed.eltayeb (13 يوليو 2011)

هل صحيح انه يجب الحصول علي 80% علي اقل تقدير في امتحان ريتا pm fastrack حتي تتمكن من النجاح في الإمتحان الحقيقي ؟


----------



## hesham1968 (18 أغسطس 2011)

الف الف مبروك يا أخي العزيز و عقبال كل من يخطط للامتحان ان شاء الله


----------



## Mouruge AlRubayie (18 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
الف مبروك النجاح
لو سمحت ممكن اعرف اي فيرجن اعتمدت من ال PMP book
وهل من الممكن ان تضع رابط بالكتاب المعتمد
او اذا ممكن تدرج جميع المصادر الي استخدمتها

اكون شاكرة


----------



## safy61 (19 أغسطس 2011)

ما شاء الله..لا قوة الا بالله ..ألف مبروك


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (22 أغسطس 2011)

مبارك لك النجاح اخي..........................


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (26 أغسطس 2011)

Mouruge AlRubayie قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الف مبروك النجاح
> لو سمحت ممكن اعرف اي فيرجن اعتمدت من ال PMP book
> وهل من الممكن ان تضع رابط بالكتاب المعتمد
> ...


الله يبارك فيكم جميعا 
PMbok ver 4
Reta ver 6
Rita fast track
الكتب موجودة على المنتدي وسامحوني سرعة النت قليلة جدا يصعب رفع أي مواد ولكنها متوفرة بكثرة على المنتدي


----------



## tamerdawood (1 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------

